# Introduction to Knife Combatives Level 1-November 2, 2002 NYC



## Guro_Jeff (Oct 9, 2002)

In case anyone is interested in attending... i am conducting a Level 1 certification course in Introductory Knife Combatives here in NYC/Manhattan on November 2nd.

Date:        November 2nd, 2002
Time:        1 pm-4pm
Location:  440 Lafayette Street (corner of Astor Place)
                 Studio 4D
Cost:         $50 cash at the door... preregistration discount available, email for info

Certification will be given upon successful completion of each Level.


This is Level I of 3 levels to introductory knife combatives.

This course is NOT the standard Sayoc Kali curriculum that I usually present to the public. The course is intended to provide the attendee with basic knowledge and development of skills to assist in the likelihood of success in surviving an edged weapons encounter against an untrained individual. Successful completion of the 3 levels of the course will allow people if interested to become better able to transition into the regular Sayoc Kali curriculum that if i offer, if they so desire.

If any further information is desired, please feel free to email me.
Sincere respects, Guro Jeff

http://www.tribalbladefightingarts.com


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2002)

I attended a seminar by Mr. Chung recently and highly recommend him. I hoped to joing the local training group but the times won't work for me as it's an hour away! I came away with a lot of good information and enjoyed myself as well. Mr. Chung is an excellent, attentive instructor.


----------



## Chris from CT (Oct 11, 2002)

You're killing me!!  I am going to be in Manhattan on the 2nd, but I am going to be in class from 9-5.

I hope I can hit the next one.

Take care.


----------

